# Today Feb 13 is Janice's (mac_obsession) 32nd Birthday



## mybabiegurl (Feb 13, 2006)

Today Feb 13 is Janice's 32nd Birthday. Its been 6 months since shes been gone and I feel she would want us to celebrate her life. And what better place then here her favorite place. I am 1 year younger then her and I would constantly tease her about being OLD.
I admire her strong independent spirit. Her compassion will be missed. She had such a huge heart to share with the world. She was the 1st person I run to if I had a question. If she didnt know the answer she made sure to find someone who did. Happy Birthday, J!
I love you and miss you terribly,
Tommy  ;-)


----------



## user3 (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Janice!
I only knew you for a short time but it was more than obvious how much love you had to share! Fly free beautiful Angel!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Tom,  I keep meaning to email you to see how you are doing, but I honestly don't know what to say.  I try to write and I just start crying all over again.  I know she is in a happy place with no pain and all the MAC she could ever want.  Happy Birthday Janice.  We all love and miss you!


----------



## Janslilsis (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sis. I miss u so much...  You were always there for me no matter what.  I miss Having someone I could call and tell all my problems to. I miss u and love you.


----------



## Jansmom (Feb 13, 2006)

*Janice's Birthday*

Dear Janice,
  You were such a wonderful daughter and mother. I miss you more than words can ever tell. Your Love for your daughter Ciara is exhibited everyday in the joyful child she is. Though she misses you so much she is able to celebrate you through her life  with Beth, Mark and Katie. She is doing well in school and is making new friends.  Janice, you gave of yourself to all who entered your life and made the world a better place. 

It was surprising for me that today on the Today Show there was a feature of body cosmetics by MAC, your passion. All my Love, Mom


----------



## Dawn (Feb 13, 2006)

Today is my daughter's 15th birthday!  Nice to know she shared a birthday with such a wonderful giving person.
I still have an e-mail from Janice in my "in box" and just can't seem to move it or delete it.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jan!!! I knew you only a little while, but I'm so thankful that I got the opportunity to become friends with you. Although I miss you and selfishly wish things were different, I know you're in a place where you can be free. You touched my life with your humor and your kindness, and as long as I live I'll never forget you.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww jan. we miss you so much!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 13, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY SWEET, SWEET ANGEL IN HEAVEN!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I miss you SOOOOOO  much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pucci (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy happy birthday Janice! Your presence is still felt strongly here on Specktra, because as a newbie I know how much you gave to life, your family and your daughter.
Much love to those missing you so dearly on this day.


----------



## user2 (Feb 13, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGEL JANICE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your special day must be a reason why I had a sunny day over here!

Such a kind person like you has to have an own MAC Pro Store in heaven and give a makeover to all the other angels around you!

We miss you!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy birthday Janice! 

She was always so helpful and friendly on the boards - you can bet that if you had a question, she'd either answer if she knew or try to tell you where to go to find out - just like Tom above said! I know that when I first started coming to Specktra, her presence and attitude made me feel extremely welcome.

If there's a better place after this life, we know you're there but lots of us here still have you in our hearts.


----------



## amelies_mommy (Feb 14, 2006)

We all miss you alot Janice, happy birthday sweetheart -- you have a lot of people who are thinking about you.


----------



## Jan sis (Feb 14, 2006)

On behalf of myself & Ciara, thank you for all of the thoughts of Jan!
I know that everyone reading this loved & admired my sister and so, I believe this forum is the appropriate place to let everyone know that Ciara is doing wonderfully!  She misses her mommy every day (& always will), but she is doing great in school, enjoying Girl Scouts/Brownies, choir (which Jan did as a kid) and loves (most of the time) playing with her "sister".  Jan & I believed in the same values in raising children & her caring & dedicated personality clearly comes through in Ciara's personality!  I wanted everyone to know that I DO think of Jan's friends often & know everyone keeps Ciara in their prayers and we appreciate that.  Thank you for keeping her memory alive.  One of my best friends told me yesterday to always remember that she is always spiritally present.  Beth


----------



## orodwen (Feb 14, 2006)

happy birthday, jan! *a toast* your sweet presense is so missed here.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Feb 14, 2006)

I had exchanges here on Specktra with her (check my tokens). I had no idea we both shared a birthday. Yesterday was my 31st b-day. She was a great person and was always kind to me.


----------



## mybabiegurl (Feb 14, 2006)

*follow-up*

My dad passed away Feb 14 1994, 12 years ago. I had a hard time dealing with Valentine's day for many many years. Janice was very caring and understanding. She helped me get through some tough times. We decided it was alright to celebrate the day and my dad wouldve wanted me to. Just like my father, Janice possessed a big heart filled with love & compassion. I know my dad and Janice are together in heaven exchanging stories of their loved ones. I lit 2 candles in their memory at church and said a prayer.


"Let me be empty and weightless and maybe I'll find peace tonight.. in the arms of angel."


----------



## jeannette (Feb 15, 2006)

You're absolutely right that Jan possessed a very big heart filled with love and compassion. I started swapping with her about 1-1.5 years ago and we progressed to being friends...I still have her on my MSN list and I still think about her. Even though we've never met and I'm very faraway in Singapore, Jan was always there for a listening ear. The last time we had a conversation she told me about the birthday party plans she had for Ciara... 

Jan, Happy Birthday. *hugs*

Your "CP buddy" from Singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jeannette


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANICE AKA QUEEN MAC_OBSESSION! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :sangel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *


----------



## user4 (Feb 15, 2006)

i'm a bit late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANICE!!! even though i didnt know u too long, i know you were one of the sweetest people on here and you are sooo missed!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 15, 2006)

happy birthday girlie!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 15, 2006)

I am sure she had a great Birthday - we miss you hun!


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jan!!!  You are missed so very much!!!


----------



## mybabiegurl (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeannette* 
_You're absolutely right that Jan possessed a very big heart filled with love and compassion. I started swapping with her about 1-1.5 years ago and we progressed to being friends...I still have her on my MSN list and I still think about her. Even though we've never met and I'm very faraway in Singapore, Jan was always there for a listening ear. The last time we had a conversation she told me about the birthday party plans she had for Ciara... 

Jan, Happy Birthday. *hugs*

Your "CP buddy" from Singapore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Jeannette_

 

Jeannette, she spoke fondly of you. I remember how happy she'd be when something of yours arrived.. the talk about all the exclusive asian collections. I can picture her huge smile and glee.
Thanks for the nice memories. I feel like I know all of you, with the pride she talked about specktra


----------



## lola336 (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! You are missed


----------

